# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Merci Google !

## Grand_Maître_B

Quand vous voyez un avocat, paré de sa plus belle robe noire, planer autour d'une décision de justicetel un vautour judiciaire s'apprêtant à dévorer les globes oculaires d'un brave homme enlisé jusqu'au cou,  tout en déchirant le ciel de ses piaillements obscènes, vous pouvez en tirer deux conséquences : soit il vient de gagner un procès, soit il vient d'apprendre que de nouveaux contentieux s'ouvrent à lui.


Moi, par exemple, si j'ai plané autour de l'ordonnance de référé rendue par le Tribunal de commerce de PARIS le 9 mai 2007, tel un vautour judiciaire s'apprêtant à dévorer les globes oculaires d'un brave homme enlisé jusqu'au cou et si j'ai déchiré le ciel de mes piaillements obscènes, c'est que cette décision me confirme que toute une vague de procès va déferler. 


Et pour cette manne future, on dit merci qui ? Merci Google !


C'est que, voyez-vous, à l'instar d'un meugnon ours en peluche dissimulant une webcam, filmant vicieusement la jeune fille au pair, autant nubile que suédoise, qui plus est dénudée parce que, bon, c'est l'été, il fait chaud et elle peut se mettre à l'aise puisque après tout personne n'est à la maison, le moteur de recherches de Google, avec son air bien innocent, cause, en réalité, pas mal de dégâts.


Ainsi en va-t-il depuis 2008 de sa fonction "Google Suggest" qui, comme son nom l'indique, vous suggère, au fur et à mesure que vous tapez un mot clé, d'autres termes associés à votre recherche. Si plusieurs sociétés s'étaient déjà plaintes de ce que l'association suggérée à la suite de leur nom commercial était dévalorisante, le juge, jusqu'à présent,  refusait de considérer la responsabilité de Google, considérant que la fonction suggest permet, effectivement, d’obtenir des résultats pertinents et contribue donc à la libre circulation des informations sur le réseau. 


Mais la société Direct Energie, n'écoutant que son courage, a quand même réagit contre Google, tellement elle avait les grosses bouboules. C'est que, voyez-vous, lorsque l'internaute entrait son nom, apparaissait comme suggestion "Direct Énergie arnaque". La société a alors attrait en justice Google pour que soit ordonné le retrait de cette suggestion, sous astreinte de 2000 € par infraction constatée. Pour bien prouver cet état de fait, la société a communiqué un constat d'huissier établissant que "Direct Energie arnaque" était la première des 10 suggestions proposées par Google.



Évidemment, Google s'est défendue en indiquant que la fonction « Suggestions de recherches » est une fonction statistique, automatique et objective du moteur de recherche Google, et que l'apparition des termes « direct énergie arnaque » est manifestement licite et légitime, puisque ces termes représentaient en fait le reflet objectif des recherches des internautes qui sont statistiquement les plus fréquentes. 



Le juge des référés a cependant dit que, _"quel que soit le procédé automatique invoqué par Google pour justifier l’apparition de « direct énergie arnaque » au premier rang, cette présentation fait peser sur Direct Énergie une suspicion de comportement, au minimum, commercialement douteux. Cette présentation est d’autant moins admissible que ce terme n’est pas, et de très loin, le premier en nombre de recherches indiqué sur le même écran (quelques dizaines de milliers contre plusieurs centaines de milliers, voire plusieurs millions pour les termes suivants), ni même le premier par ordre alphabétique.  Ce faisant Google participe, fût-ce involontairement, à une campagne de dénigrement de Direct Energie à qui elle donne un écho particulièrement important vu le nombre considérable d’internautes utilisant ses services, ce qui entraîne un trouble manifestement illicite."_ 

La société Google a donc été condamnée à enlever cette suggestion sous astreinte de 1.000 € par infraction constatée.


Google a fait appel de cette décision. Il est donc un peu tôt pour crier  définitivement à l'émergence d'un nouveau contentieux. Mais,  quand même, c'est prometteur. 


Personnellement, je n'approuve guère, sur certains points, le raisonnement du juge  : car prendre en considération le fait que la suggestion "Direct Energie arnaque" apparaisse en premier alors qu'elle ne représente,  ni le nombre de recherches, ni ne correspond à une logique alphabétique, ne m'apparaît pas pertinent. C'est un outil statistique qui prend en compte plusieurs paramètres et,  partant, il ne me semble pas fautif que tel ou tel résultat apparaisse en premier, indépendamment des critères alphabétiques ou du nombre de recherches. 


 Non, le vrai fondement  du raisonnement c'est de considérer que cet outil statistique peut contribuer à une campagne massive et involontaire de dénigrement d'une société, ce qui permet par conséquent d'exiger de Google qu'elle retire la suggestion. 

 Ce raisonnement est une première en droit français à ma connaissance. Car, en général, lorsqu'une société dénigre massivement une autre, ce n'est pas involontaire, tout au contraire.


 Quoiqu'il en soit, j'ai tapé dans Google Grand puis Maître puis B et, vous n'allez pas le croire, je n'ai obtenu aucune suggestion ! De même qu'il y a des silences qui en disent beaucoup, cette absence de résultat laisse entendre que je ne suis pas populaire. Google contribue donc à une campagne massive et involontaire de dénigrement de ma personne, et je vais exiger en justice qu'il publie un dessin de Couly, de tout le personnel de la société se prosternant au pied d'une statue de GMB, avec Fishbone, le dictateur, et Pork-pork man en coin qui....Comment ? Je l'ai déjà faite celle-là ?
 Bon, bon, ok ok, alors, voilà ce qu'on va faire. Chacun d'entre vous va demander à sa famille et à ses amis de taper la recherche : 
 Grand Maître B est mon Dieu. 
 Allez, tous ensemble ! On peut y arriver !

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## albany

Dommage pour le final de cette information, on voit clairement que le soleil tape fort !

----------


## Sk-flown

::o: 

Il a un melon l'avocat...

(merde, moi aussi je l'ai déjà faite celle-là)

----------


## JackG2

Bon je viens de taper grand maitre B est mon dieu dans google, a défaut d'une révélation cosmique j'ai eu l'article en deuxieme position, courage on peux le faire.

----------


## TehHolyOne

Quand je tape "Grand Maitre B" sans accent je tombe sur "Grand Maitre Bouddhiste".

Un complot des bouddhistes visant à faire passer notre vautour judciaire pour un des leurs et à terme prendre le contrôle du système judiciaire mondial  ::huh::   ::(:

----------


## SAYA

> Allez, tous ensemble ! On peut y arriver !


M'émnerve !!!!!!!!

----------


## Pimûsu

Avec un script sur la souris, on peut cliquer en boucle toute la nuit, ça peut aider !

En tout cas ça sera un beau bordel si ça passe...

----------


## bisc0tte

> [...]puisque ces termes représentaient en fait le reflet objectif des recherches des internautes qui sont statistiquement les plus fréquentes.


http://www.interbent.com/images/biza...uggestions.png

----------


## m@2

Comme je suis un bon petit couillon mouton obéissant, j'ai de suite tapé :
Grand Maître B est mon Dieu dans google, et Ô surprise ! Le premier lien me renvoi vers ce document étonnant.      

Alors, GMB serait-il non pas un avocat mais un gourou leader religieux indépendant ?

----------


## John Venture

Je vais de ce pas faire une google bomb sur "Grand Maître Petite B" afin d'enfoncer le clou, et il pourra traîner google en justice parcequ'il n'arrive plus à pécho dans les bars - limitant par là même son droit fondamental à la copulation sans préjudice d'une éventuelle procréation ou absence de procréation par tout moyen nécessaire.

----------


## olivarius

Le plus fort c'est que google suggest avait raison  ::P:

----------


## El lobo Tommy

A voté pour Grand Maître B comme dieu. Il est pas pire qu'un autre après tout.
Bientôt Grand Maître le monde se prosternera devant vous. 

Un mode en B , un Univers B !

----------


## fefe

Quand je l'ai tape, j'ai eu droit a ca:



> Did you mean: grand maitre *d* est mon dieu


Tu crois que tu peux les attaquer pour une telle violation de ton nom ?

----------


## Froyok

> *cou* dévalorisante*fonction «*Suggestions de recherches*» «*direct énergie arnaque*»  «*direct énergie arnaque*» alphabétique.*  illicite." crier* Mais * juge* représente,* et,* fondement**


Zut, je pensais qu'il y  avait une phrase caché avec tous ces astérisques...  ::sad:: 

Enfin, ça peut toujours s'interpréter comme :

*Le coût dévalorisant de la fonction "Suggestions de recherches" par des énergies directes de l'arnaque dans l'énergie directe de l'arnaque alphabétiquement, sont illicites mais crient "Au Juge" en représentant leur fondement.*

 :^_^:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Dommage qu'il n'a pas essayé de voir le résultat quand on tape "Grand Maître B est beau" ou "grand maitre b est mon dieu" mais en recherche sur vidéo il est de suite proche d'un autre dieu.

----------


## Pix

Étonnant qu'un juge défende l'image d'une société composée d'escrocs se faisant passer pour des agents EDF qui font signer des contrats à tour de bras aux pauvres gens qui n'y comprennent rien.

Pauvre société. Je ne comprends vraiment pas comment cette suggestion a pu apparaître ...

----------


## alx

> copulation sans préjudice d'une éventuelle procréation ou absence de procréation par tout moyen nécessaire


T'as oublié le "connu ou inconnu à ce jour"  :;):

----------


## bubble_cat

Cette article est maintenant classé deuxieme a la recherche " Grand Maître B est mon Dieu " :D
Merci pour cette analyse GMB  ::):

----------


## zabuza

Merci pour l'article. C'est vrai que Google Suggest me fait souvent rire, on peut voir certains gens bizzare ( enfin vu les recherches ) en tappant un truc banal.

On se fait du classique qui me fait rire :



Par contre je crois que Google Suggest n'est pas si "impartial".  ::o: )

----------


## Poulos

http://www.myspace.com/grandmaitreb

 :haha:

----------


## gros_bidule

Pffff, pour "canard", "canard pc" n'arrive qu'en deuxième position. C'te honte...

hein le Groupe Mammalogique Breton

----------


## Mamie

Et puis "Trou du cul du web" est déjà pris. Mince alors. D'un autre côté : 
http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=...meta=&aq=f&oq=
Mène en premier choix à une page de questions/réponses de Yahoo, ces machins parfaitement débiles et peuplés d'ailleurs de demeurés écrivant comme des cro-magnons.

----------


## Wobak

Grand Maître B est mon Dieu. Ah c'est pas ici ?

----------


## zabuza

> Pffff, pour "canard", "canard pc" n'arrive qu'en deuxième position. C'te honte...


Avec tout le respect que je dois à l'un de mes sites favoris, le premier "canard enchainé", c'est également du très très gros pointu  :;):

----------


## Pastaga13

ça y est, 1ere position pour "Grand Maître B est mon Dieu"...
Mdr ce que vous nous faite pas faire a CPC  ::P: 

Heuu et en tapant Grand maitre B on tombe en première position sur:
Http://fr.answers.yahoo.com/my/profi...e2228c47a739aa
Page perso de yahoo questions réponses. ::huh::

----------


## SAYA

> ça y est, 1ere position pour "Grand Maître B est mon Dieu"...
> Mdr ce que vous nous faite pas faire a CPC 
> 
> Heuu et en tapant Grand maitre B on tombe en première position sur:
> Http://fr.answers.yahoo.com/my/profi...e2228c47a739aa
> Page perso de yahoo questions réponses.


 ::P: 

Mais j'ai compris pourquoi G_M_B s'en est pris aux québécois, il n'a pas dû digérer leur cuisine car voilà ce que j'ai trouvé  en tapant Grand Maître B + canard :
http://www.chezfrances.com/annuaire/

En tout cas encore un article génial et qui plus est nous amuse bien (parfois les recherches sont surprenantes ^-^. )
@ G_M_B Une petite suggestion, vous devriez faire rééditer le (s) Code (s) sous forme de BD ça devrait être assez hilarant, parce quand même  "le vautour judiciaire" fallait oser (ah non ! Pas celui de Lucky Luke _l'est trop bête_)

----------


## Antarion

> Bon je viens de taper grand maitre B est mon dieu dans google, a défaut d'une révélation cosmique j'ai eu l'article en deuxieme position, courage on peux le faire.


Première  ::lol::

----------


## Legnou

http://www.google.fr/search?source=i...lr%3D&aq=f&oq=

 :haha:

----------


## Doric

Ouais c'est fait! Première position!  :Cigare:

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Bon, bon, ok ok, alors, voilà ce qu'on va faire. Chacun d'entre vous va demander à sa famille et à ses amis de taper la recherche : 
>  Grand Maître B est mon Dieu. 
>  Allez, tous ensemble ! On peut y arriver !


Ca marche aussi avec Bing?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ouais c'est fait! Première position!


Mmm. C'est la première position des résultats, pas de Google Suggest, qui n'affiche toujours pas "est mon dieu" quand on commence à taper Grand Maitre B.

Mais on va y arriver, on va y arriver.

----------


## yomope

> Le premier lien me renvoi vers ce document étonnant.


Paragraphe 2 de ce saint document :
  " la mission secrète du sauveur commence dès le commencement"
Ya pas c est beau quand le spirituel enfonce des portes ouverte !! ::wub:: 
 ::wub::

----------


## fada.thieums

A voté pour "Grand Maître B est mon Dieu" !

----------


## Zevka

On rigole, on rigole... Personnellement je trouve cette décision dangereuse et scandaleuse, par ce que là, on condamne Google pour être parfaitement objectif et impartial.

Je sais que ce n'est plus trop à l'ordre du jour pour beaucoup de média de par chez nous, mais ça fait quand même flipper qu'une telle décision puisse être prise.

On parle d'un outil qui calcule une statistique et la présente telle quelle à tous les utilisateurs, en quoi c'est de la diffamation, si la plupart de ces derniers font des recherches là dessus ?

----------


## wireless wookie

Moi je trouve pas mal qu'on rappelle que c'est pas parce que "c'est objectif et statistique" que ça doit prévaloir sur tout le reste.
On ne fait pas assez remarquer que les chiffres peuvent être interprétés selon tel ou tel point de vue. Et puis qui peut encore croire que la technologie est objective ? Google objectif ? Allons allons réfléchissons un peu... Déjà leur scannage du web est organisé par un algorythme de simulation en milieu fermé qui si prodigieux soit-il ne peut prétendre à l'universalité. Ensuite quid de Google en chine ? Les internautes chinois ont des résultats filtrés. Chez nous également le contenu est filtré : les sites pornos ne s'affiche pas si la requête est pourtant proche...
Etc. Etc. Les exemples ne manquent pas pour démontrer qu'aucune technologie n'est objective. Pas même les gens qui acceptent cette domination de Google sur leur manière d'accéder au contenu d'internet et cachent leur paresse derrière ce faux argument commode. La gestion du savoir universel a toujours été géré par plusieurs entités, des bibliothéques, des universités, des gens qui en ont fait un métier. On se retrouve aujourd'hui dan sle cas où c'est une seule entreprise, avec des intérêts privé, qui impose son mode comme mode universel avec notre complicité, par flemme et ignorance, nous acceptons que ce mode deviennent la base pour les générations futures.

Il faudrait réellement commencer à se demander si le fait de remplacer internet (et encore, plutôt le "web") par Google ne pourrait pas avoir de graves conséquences et si d'accepter sa domination comme une fatalité n'est pas signe du point auquel on est noyé par l'opinion donné dans les médias.
En effet, il suffit de titrer plusieurs fois que le parti socialiste est mourrant pour que tout le monde se mette à le penser même si dans les fait rien n'indique de sort aussi tragique.
On peut se demander si le fait de clamer qu'iPhone se vends comme des petits pain n'a pas pour effet de renforcer ses ventes qui sont peut-être exemplaire mais n'ont pas atteint un tel niveau aussi miraculeux.
Idem pour pas mal d'autres choses, on a l'impression que l'opinion publique est très apathique et se laisse facilement diriger par des lobbys.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.
Bonne news encore, avec la recherche d'historique qui va bien !
PS : Merci de corriger "l es" en "les".

----------


## Reizz

Salut Ô Double Déci Maître
Ne peut-on pas associer le google suggest à de l'édition de contenu ?  Car le résultat statistique est un contenu appartenant à google qui le publie ensuite.
Pour moi c'est comme les sites qui se retrouven emm*** à cause de commentaires violent de leurs visiteurs.

A bientôt.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> On rigole, on rigole... Personnellement je trouve cette décision dangereuse et scandaleuse, par ce que là, on condamne Google pour être parfaitement objectif et impartial.
> 
> Je sais que ce n'est plus trop à l'ordre du jour pour beaucoup de média de par chez nous, mais ça fait quand même flipper qu'une telle décision puisse être prise.
> 
> On parle d'un outil qui calcule une statistique et la présente telle quelle à tous les utilisateurs, en quoi c'est de la diffamation, si la plupart de ces derniers font des recherches là dessus ?





> Moi je trouve pas mal qu'on rappelle que c'est pas parce que "c'est objectif et statistique" que ça doit prévaloir sur tout le reste.
> On ne fait pas assez remarquer que les chiffres peuvent être interprétés selon tel ou tel point de vue. Et puis qui peut encore croire que la technologie est objective ? Google objectif ? Allons allons réfléchissons un peu... Déjà leur scannage du web est organisé par un algorythme de simulation en milieu fermé qui si prodigieux soit-il ne peut prétendre à l'universalité. Ensuite quid de Google en chine ? Les internautes chinois ont des résultats filtrés. Chez nous également le contenu est filtré : les sites pornos ne s'affiche pas si la requête est pourtant proche...
> Etc. Etc. Les exemples ne manquent pas pour démontrer qu'aucune technologie n'est objective. Pas même les gens qui acceptent cette domination de Google sur leur manière d'accéder au contenu d'internet et cachent leur paresse derrière ce faux argument commode. La gestion du savoir universel a toujours été géré par plusieurs entités, des bibliothéques, des universités, des gens qui en ont fait un métier. On se retrouve aujourd'hui dan sle cas où c'est une seule entreprise, avec des intérêts privé, qui impose son mode comme mode universel avec notre complicité, par flemme et ignorance, nous acceptons que ce mode deviennent la base pour les générations futures.
> 
> Il faudrait réellement commencer à se demander si le fait de remplacer internet (et encore, plutôt le "web") par Google ne pourrait pas avoir de graves conséquences et si d'accepter sa domination comme une fatalité n'est pas signe du point auquel on est noyé par l'opinion donné dans les médias.
> En effet, il suffit de titrer plusieurs fois que le parti socialiste est mourrant pour que tout le monde se mette à le penser même si dans les fait rien n'indique de sort aussi tragique.
> On peut se demander si le fait de clamer qu'iPhone se vends comme des petits pain n'a pas pour effet de renforcer ses ventes qui sont peut-être exemplaire mais n'ont pas atteint un tel niveau aussi miraculeux.
> Idem pour pas mal d'autres choses, on a l'impression que l'opinion publique est très apathique et se laisse facilement diriger par des lobbys.


Tous les 2, vous représentez bien les problématiques de google suggest. Mais je vais raffiner la question: Lorsque "direct energie arnaque" apparaît en premier, cela signifie que cette requête est très souvent posée par les internautes. Ou plutôt, que lorsqu'un internaute fait une recherche sur direct énergie, c'est le plus souvent au sujet d'arnaque qu'il s'interroge. Déjà c'est problématique pour un juge, car, tant que direc energie n'est pas condamnée pénalement, cette société doit être considérée comme honnête, c'est quand même le principe de la présomption d'innocence; du coup, quand la suggestion apparaît, c'est une façon de dénigrer publiquement direct énergie, puisque l'internaute moyen qui veut simplement savoir qui est direct energie, va tout de suite recevoir une "info", qui n'en n'est pas une en fait mais quand même un peu, comme quoi direct énergie est liée à des arnaques. Juridiquement, je le redis, tant qu'un jugement ne condamne pas direct énergie, c'est purement et simplement du dénigrement.

Ensuire, il y a pire. Je suis un internaute moyen, je vois une pub sur direct énergie et je me dis tiens, voyons voir qui c'est. Je tape direct + énergie et google me suggère arnaque. Surpris, je clique sur cette suggestion et du coup, paf, je renforce la dominance de cette suggestion. Avec google suggest, je rejoins wireless wookie, on fait grossir une boule de neige médiatique automatiquement. 

Enfin, si google suggest est objectif, ce qui veut dire par là que google ne cherche pas spécifiquement à dénigrer une société comme direct énergie, cela ne veut pas dire qu'il délivre une info objective. Je pense que l'intenaute va souvent cliquer sur la première suggestion, surtout si elle est intriguante, ce qui renforce sa position.

Enfin, on va voir comment ce contentieux évolue, c'est bien intéressant tout ça, car le droit français en l'état ne prévoit pas vraiment un "dénigrement" pareil.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Salut Ô Double Déci Maître
> Ne peut-on pas associer le google suggest à de l'édition de contenu ?  Car le résultat statistique est un contenu appartenant à google qui le publie ensuite.
> Pour moi c'est comme les sites qui se retrouven emm*** à cause de commentaires violent de leurs visiteurs.
> 
> A bientôt.


Bonne question; à ma connaissance, cela n'a jamais été jugé, ni même plaidé. La chose est compliquée car l'éditeur de contenu n'a jamais été vraiment défini. On trouve une récente ordonnance du 9 février 2009 du TGI de Paris qui nous dit qu'un éditeur de contenu est quelqu'un qui,  _"a__vant la mise en ligne des contenus en cause"_ a pu  _"intervenir de quelque manière que ce soit dans leur création, exercer sur ceux-ci un contrôle préalable, ou encore ajouter quelque valeur à ceux-ci"_.

Avec cette définition, Google serait éditeur de contenu lorsqu'il met en ligne les suggestions.

On peut aussi se demander si Google n'est pas, depuis la promulgation de Hadopi, un service de presse en ligne.

En effet, l'article 27 de la loi Création et Internet du 12 juin 2009 dispose qu'un service de presse en ligne est _"tout service de communication au public en ligne édité à titre professionnel par une personne physique ou morale qui a la maîtrise éditoriale de son contenu, consistant en la production et la mise à disposition du public d'un contenu original, d'intérêt général, renouvelé régulièrement, composé d'informations présentant un lien avec l'actualité et ayant fait l'objet d'un traitement à caractère journalistique, qui ne constitue pas un outil de promotion ou un accessoire d'une activité industrielle ou commerciale"._ 

Je ne le pense pas, car google suggest n'a pas fait l'objet d'un traitement à caractère journalistique, mais se trouve plutôt, à mon avis, être un accessoire d'une activité commerciale. Mais bon, évidemment, ça n'a pas non plus été jugé.

----------


## Reizz

Merci GMB !
Parfois le droit ça me fait penser au jeu ou ils faut faire rentrer des formes dans des trous...

----------


## Jolaventur

En même c'est pas comme si DE représentait un modèle d'honnêteté commerciale.

----------


## Bah

> Merci GMB !
> Parfois le droit ça me fait penser au jeu ou ils faut faire rentrer des formes dans des trous...



*Loi*



*Cas*



*Plaidoirie*
 

J'ai bon ?

----------


## Mélanome

Mo, quand je tape mon pseudo dans google, la première suggestion c'est : "Mélanome malin" ... ::): 

---------- Post ajouté à 17h57 ----------

Tiens ... ça a changé. Maintenant c'est "Direct Energie EDF" la première suggestion. Et "Arnaque" a disparu de la liste ...

----------


## jaragorn_99

Ben je vois pas pourquoi google est comdamné, pour l'association des mots "direct energie" et "arnaque", c'est un peu ce que pense la grande majorité des gens qui ont ete leurs clients, donc, c'est une recherche pertinente ^^
Je parle un peu en connaissance de cause, la société ou je travail ayant quitté EDf pour direct energie, ils ont choppé un jolie +70% d'augmentation la 2eme année et pareil la 3eme, avant de revenir la queue entre les jambes, vers EDF.

----------


## ERISS

La justice qui offre une prime à l'arnaque!
Allez-y les entreprises, la voie est libre! Enculez à-tout-va, la justice vous défends et rémunère vos saloperies!
Comme en Angleterre en fait, où dénoncer une arnaque même avec preuve est condamné automatiquement comme de la diffamation.. Dur le journalisme-total là-bas...
EDIT: Je vais allé répéter ce post sur le thread " Direct Energie est une arnaque " .

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Hum, je le redis, ton comportement est dangereux. La présomption d'innocence est sacrée et c'est un bienfait dont manifestement tu n'as pas idée. Dire qu'une personne, physique ou morale, est un escroc alors qu'aucun jugement n'a été prononcé à son encontre est évidemment de la diffamation ou du dénigrement. 

En Angleterre, je ne sais pas, mais en France, nous avons l'exception de vérité qui permet de dire de qqn que c'est un escroc lorsqu'on en a la preuve. Et en la matière, la preuve ça serait que Direct Energie ait été condamnée pénalement. 

Si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est normal que le juge condamne. Sinon, on va où ? 

Après, dans l'affaire Google, c'est plus compliqué car il s'agit de dénigrement involontaire.

----------


## Lissyx

> La justice qui offre une prime à l'arnaque!
> Allez-y les entreprises, la voie est libre! Enculez à-tout-va, la justice vous défends et rémunère vos saloperies!
> Comme en Angleterre en fait, où dénoncer une arnaque même avec preuve est condamné automatiquement comme de la diffamation.. Dur le journalisme-total là-bas...
> EDIT: Je vais allé répéter ce post sur le thread " Direct Energie est une arnaque " .


On s'écarte un peu, mais je rebondis sur l'exemple. Maintenant, en angleterre, même les études en double aveugle des effets des médicaments sont attaquées pour diffamation par les labos :/

----------


## Nilsou

Le truc marrant c'est que si on tape "direct énergie arnaque " dans Google, le 5 ème résultat pointe vers les forums de canard pc ^^

----------


## Nilsou

> Étonnant qu'un juge défende l'image d'une société composée d'escrocs se faisant passer pour des agents EDF qui font signer des contrats à tour de bras aux pauvres gens qui n'y comprennent rien.
> 
> Pauvre société. Je ne comprends vraiment pas comment cette suggestion a pu apparaître ...


Moi je trouve ça logique, direct energie fait partie de la nouvelle politique du "tout concurrence" mis en place par l'état/l'Europe (je ne sais pas trés bien).

Aujourd'hui on va dire que c'est le fer de lance de cette politique visant a faire passer une partie des consommateurs d'électricité vers une autre entreprise pour développer une simili concurrence... Ensuite viendrons la poste ect....

Alors les terme "direct energie arnaque" en premier dans google, ça fait un peu mal au developpement de cette politique je pense...

Je pense donc que l'on doit voir ça plus comme une decision politiquo-economique plutot que comme une decision d'un juge seul...

Je pense que ce procés s'inscrit dans un truc plus grand que le simple outrage de la société direct energie.

Petite analyse perso, je ne sais pas si je vois juste?

----------


## fitfat

GMB>Y a un truc que je saisie pas. Le juge a dit que le classement de Suggest ne s'effectue pas en fonction du nombre de recherche.
Hors, si j'ai bien compris l'idée de Suggest, c'est précisément de suggérer les termes les plus fréquemment associés, donc les associations de termes les plus souvent recherchés. C'est à dire l'inverse de ce qu'aurait comprit le juge.
Si ce dernier fait allusion aux chiffres indiqués a coté de la liste, il s'agit du nombre de résultat renvoyé par la requête (ce qui n'a rien à voir).
J'aurais plutôt tendance à mettre en doute la clarté des explications de Google quand au fonctionnement de son moteur.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Voilà, le juge s'est un peu mélangé les saucisses je pense, c'est ce que je dis dans la news. 

En revanche, cela ne change pas grand chose au point de droit tranché, à savoir, doit on considérer Google responsable d'un dénigrement involontaire.

----------


## fitfat

C'est qu'un outils de recherche. On pourrait tout aussi bien accuser les utilisateurs de mal utiliser Suggest, de mal interpréter les résultat (c'est ce que tu voulais dire avec ta suggestion finale, j'imagine).
On peut également dire que la plainte de Direct Energie est sans valeur puisque qu'elle prête un contexte à une association de terme qui n'en a pas.

Pour que Google soit condamné, j'attends au moins un défaut de conception de son moteur Suggest. Après tout, quand il y a un accident de voiture, c'est généralement l'utilisateur qui est réprimandé (à moins qu'il arrive à trouver un défaut de conception/sabotage à sa voiture).

----------


## Fracanus

Bah au final vu le nombre de médias en ligne qui relaient l'histoire suggestion ou pas ce sera bien arnaque qui apparaitra dans les résultats de recherche.

Deplus quand je vois les témoignages sur les forums cette boite Direct Energie a l'air de bien puer du fion.

----------


## kazcroot

Zetes au courant du 1er resultat google pour "gmb" ? Le groupe mammalogique breton ! C'est donc ça...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Zetes au courant du 1er resultat google pour "gmb" ? Le groupe mammalogique breton ! C'est donc ça...


La c'est clair, j'attaque Google ! Et sinon, les gars, motivez-vous, je n'ai toujours pas la suggestion "grand maitre B est mon dieu".

----------


## SAYA

> La c'est clair, j'attaque Google ! Et sinon, les gars, motivez-vous, je n'ai toujours pas la suggestion "grand maitre B est mon dieu".


Voilà ce que je trouve ce matin 
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/52...que-injure.htm

Et ça aussi 
http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&q=...meta=&aq=f&oq=

Premier dans la liste :-))))

----------


## ERISS

> Hum, je le redis, ton comportement est dangereux. La présomption d'innocence est sacrée et c'est un bienfait dont manifestement tu n'as pas idée. Dire qu'une personne, physique ou morale, est un escroc alors qu'aucun jugement n'a été prononcé à son encontre est évidemment de la diffamation ou du dénigrement. 
> 
> En Angleterre, je ne sais pas, mais en France, nous avons l'exception de vérité qui permet de dire de qqn que c'est un escroc lorsqu'on en a la preuve. Et en la matière, la preuve ça serait que Direct Energie ait été condamnée pénalement. 
> 
> Si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est normal que le juge condamne. Sinon, on va où ? 
> 
> Après, dans l'affaire Google, c'est plus compliqué car il s'agit de dénigrement involontaire.


Tout à fait. C'est un conflit entre la liberté d'expression et le respect.
En Angleterre, la vérité est réfugiée dans les tabloïds, au milieu des insultes maquillées et de la science-fiction. C'est le seul moyen d'expression: Même quand on a la preuve de nos dires, l' "honneur"/ la 'respectabilité' (des salauds) prime la vérité (de leurs actes); et soit on s'entête et on est condamné, soit on dit "Mais non je disais ça pour rigoler je l'ai écrit dans un tabloïd c'est juste du délire" et tout le monde est hypocritement content.

En tout cas, c'est pas parcequ'un tribunal (parfois aux ordres d'un Etat ou d'une entreprise) n'a pas officialisé notre parole qu'il faut se taire.

----------


## ERISS

Sinon, autant le jugement est douteux, autant je m'étonne que Google se soit mal défendu:
Il aurait dû faire appel à témoignage, déposé sous serment, de ceux qui accusent Direct Energie. Et le procès aurait pû être retourné en contre-attaque, comme quoi les responsables du salissement de l'image c'est Direct Energie eux-même (même si Google n'est pas parfait).. (et que D-E rembourse les déplacements et dommages et intérêts de ceux qu'il a tenté d'arnaquer).

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> En tout cas, c'est pas parcequ'un tribunal (parfois aux ordres d'un Etat ou d'une entreprise) n'a pas officialisé notre parole qu'il faut se taire.


Juridiquement si bien sur. Ce que tu prêches, c'est ce qu'on appelle la diffamation/le dénigrement. Après, tu fais comme tu veux, c'est toi qui risque de te retrouver condamné. 

Sinon, comme je l'ai indiqué dans la news, la jurisprudence est très contradictoire en la matière et si la décision de direct energie est importante, c'est qu'elle donne tort à Google alors qu'en général cette société, lorsqu'elle est attaquée, gagne. 

Reste à voir ce que dira le juge d'appel.

----------


## Yasko

Ca été corrigé ? Quand je tape direct energie, arnaque ne figure pas dans les suggestions (même si je tape direct energie arnaque) en toutes lettres.

Si Google peut prouver que son algorithme de suggestion est totalement objectif (audit du code sous hussier level 80 en compétence développement ?), alors je ne vois pas de quoi il pourrait être incriminé. Ce n'est pas Google qui fixe ce résultat, mais les utilisateurs du service. On peut alors obliger Google à le supprimer, mais cela ne revient-il pas à de la censure ?
Si le plaignant souhaite lutter contre cet effet boule de neige, c'est à la source qu'il doit le faire, sur les sites qui contiennent ce genre d'information, pas sur celui qui les référence et les classe selon leur popularité.

----------


## Dar

Concernant *ce cas précis*, je trouve anormale la décision de justice.
C'est pas une question de lobby, c'est une question d'assumer ou pas.
Quand ils auront délivré un service satisfaisant à tout le monde pendant assez longtemps c'est "Direct energy c'est d'la balle" qui prendra le pas.

La il se trouve que c'est des escrocs. Point barre. Maintenant pour remonter la pente va falloir ramer fort. Mais ca fallait qu'ils y réfléchissent avant.
Le seul truc pas de bol c'est vrai qu'on entend vrimenet énormement parler d'eux en mal. Peut etre qu'ils l'ont bien mériter en fait non ? Et que c'est peut etre pas un complot d'EDF qui à peur pour son monopole  :^_^: .

Franchement je vais pas chialer pour eux de ce que j'en ai vu c'est bien fait pour leur gueule et amplement justifier.

----------


## miurasv

Et pis maintenant que l'association "direct + énergie + arnaque" n'apparait plus quand on tape une recherche (la curiosité est un vilain défaut, je sais :D), Suggest perd de la "crédibilité" ? Non

----------


## fitfat

Ben... Tu n'auras plus que les associations de terme qui n'indispose ni l'état ni les entreprises $$ :Cigare: $$

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui Google a corrigé, il devait le fait sous astreinte de 1000 € par infraction constatée.

----------


## johnclaude

J'ai une démarcheuse qui vient de passer chez moi, quand j'ai vu ses papiers direct énergie j'ai dit stop tout de suite. Elle m'a demandé pourquoi je lui réponds que j'en ai entendu que du mal de sa boutique. "ah bon vous avez entendu quoi en mal?"
"ben cette semaine j'ai vu qu'ils avaient intenté une action en justice contre google parce que leur première suggestion pour direct energie c'est direct energie arnaque" du coup ça l'a calmée.

----------


## Wobak

> Oui Google a corrigé, il devait le fait sous astreinte de 1000 € par infraction constatée.


Je pose la question parce qu'elle me vient à l'esprit comme ça, mais est-ce que si cette décision de justice est confirmée, ne pourrait-on pas voir des procès dans l'autre sens ?

Genre Pepsi qui poursuit Google parce que y'a un google suggest "pourquoi coca est meilleur que pepsi" en première place ?

----------


## Dar

Porte ouverte à toutes les conneries.

----------


## ERISS

Cette condamnation c'est Hadopi avant l'heure (de son application effective du contrôle d'internet).

---------- Post ajouté à 20h52 ----------




> Juridiquement si bien sur. Ce que tu prêches, c'est ce qu'on appelle la diffamation/le dénigrement. Après, tu fais comme tu veux, c'est toi qui risque de te retrouver condamné.


"Au voleur!".
Le flic: "C'est pas beau de dénigrer les gens! Je vous arrête."

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Cette condamnation c'est Hadopi avant l'heure (de son application effective du contrôle d'internet).
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 20h52 ----------
> 
> 
> "Au voleur!".
> Le flic: "C'est pas beau de dénigrer les gens! Je vous arrête."


Non mais tu rigoles ? Si tu dis de qqn que c'est un voleur tant qu'il n'a pas été jugé tel, bien sur que tu fais une diffamation à son égard, ça a été jugé mille fois. Sauf en cas de flagrance, c'est à dire lorsque le policier a attrapé le voleur sur le fait.

C'est marrant, tu as l'air d'avoir un pb avec le fait qu'il est interdit en France d'accuser qqn de quoi ce soit tant qu'il n'a pas été jugé coupable. Tu ne comprends pas que c'est une règle qui protèges les gens contre la médisance d'autrui ? Tiens, le jour où tu verras tes voisins te tourner le dos parce qu'on a fait courir un bruit sur toi, tu comprendras mieux.

----------


## SAYA

> Cette condamnation c'est Hadopi avant l'heure


Raison de plus pour ne pas leur servir de "mouchard" sauf à ce que je ne comprenne pas bien cette phrase me paraît contradictoire avec la suivante qui laisse supposer que, bon, le dénigrement c'est pas si méchant que ça, alors que les "rumeurs" causent parfois des dégâts irréversibles surtout lorsqu'elles courent sur la toile à la vitesse que l'on connaît alors il me semble qu'avant de se prononcer il faut laisser la Justice trancher le problème  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Bah

> "Au voleur!".
> Le flic: "C'est pas beau de dénigrer les gens! Je vous arrête."


Sans connaaître la loi française, je dirais qu'il y a ici un gros raccourci. Je doute que ce soit poursuivi d'office.

----------


## Nilsou

A T'on le droit juridiquement de dire : JE PENSE que direct énergie est une arnaque.

----------


## ERISS

> Si tu dis de qqn que c'est un voleur tant qu'il n'a pas été jugé tel, bien sur que tu fais une diffamation à son égard, ça a été jugé mille fois. Sauf en cas de flagrance, c'est à dire lorsque le policier a attrapé le voleur sur le fait.


Haha, le policier a le droit de faire de la diffamation, lui.
Quand il en fait, ben non c'en n'est pas, car il est assermenté  :B): 




> EDIT3: Oups, pour le plaisir de répéter un peu et de soutenir ce vrai censeur qu'est aussi Google:


Ho pitain j'ai compris! C'était sous mes yeux.
Google s'en branle de la censure, il a déjà prouvé faire de la censure pour se vendre.
Google se vend aux Etats et aux entreprises, et non aux particuliers. Donc quand une entreprise lui demande de faire de la censure, au lieu que Google se défende dans un long procès, il obéi à son client potentiel et va aller perdre la parole des particuliers scandalisés du net...

----------


## SAYA

> le policier a le droit de faire de la diffamation, lui.


Il ne fait pas de la diffamation, nuance il exerce son métier (je te concède que parfois il y a des abus, mais c'est comme dans toutes les autres professions) ::rolleyes::

----------


## Arka_Voltchek

> A T'on le droit juridiquement de dire : JE PENSE que direct énergie est une arnaque.


Tourné comme ça, ça me semble relever de la liberté d'expression. Mais histoire de blinder, tu as intérêt à donner quelques arguments allant dans ton sens.

@+, Arka

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Sinon, je viens de vérifier ce midi, quand on tape dans google.fr les mots clés 

Grand Maître il suggère : est mon dieu ! ça marche !! On est les meilleurs !

----------


## SAYA

> Sinon, je viens de vérifier ce midi, quand on tape dans google.fr les mots clés 
> 
> Grand Maître il suggère : est mon dieu ! ça marche !! On est les meilleurs !


 ::happy2::   Le prochain mot clé "Vénéré G_ M_ B" : résultat ça fera des lecteurs au CPC et des clients à G_M_B.... espérons que Me E... ne se plaindra pas de _concurrence déloyale_ ::P: , ses posts sont nettement moins drôles que ceux, ô combien instructifs de notre avocat préféré, mais tellement plus indigestes.

Euh !!!!! c'était trop tentant ::P:

----------


## Silver

> Grand Maître il suggère : est mon dieu ! ça marche !! On est les meilleurs !


1er résultat : Grand Maitre B aka ARACH-ROTUL on MySpace Music
2ème : Questions et réponses de Grand Maître B - Yahoo! Questions/Réponses
3ème : CanardPC.com - Actualité > Jurigeek > Découvrez les premiers ..
4ème : *Grand Maitre B en concert* : place de concert, billet, ticket et ...

 ::O:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> 1er résultat : Grand Maitre B aka ARACH-ROTUL on MySpace Music
> 2ème : Questions et réponses de Grand Maître B - Yahoo! Questions/Réponses
> 3ème : CanardPC.com - Actualité > Jurigeek > Découvrez les premiers ..
> 4ème : *Grand Maitre B en concert* : place de concert, billet, ticket et ...


Faut être sur Google.fr hein, et taper Grand Maître avec l'accent circonflexe. Si ! si! Même que ça donne 262 000 résultats !

----------


## SAYA

La grande librairie 

http://bibliobs.nouvelobs.com/200910...airie-du-monde

----------


## SAYA

La suite http://www.lepoint.fr/actualites-tec.../1387/0/395613

----------


## SAYA

@ G_M_B
http://www.journaldunet.com/ebusines...rancaise.shtml

A votre plume vivement vos commentaires !!!

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui j'ai vu ça, mais merci Saya  ::):  

Je vais sans doute en faire une nouvelle news !

----------


## Dreadk

... et ça a peut être déjà été dit, mais je trouve que le problème évoqué dans l'article est aussi problématique pour le consommateur que pour l'entreprise.

Imaginons que Direct Energie soit effectivement une belle arnaque, retirer cette fameuse suggestion ne serait-ce pas là de la désinformation ou de la rétention volontaire d'informations ? Voir même une complicité malhonnête de la part de Google ?

Bref, ce type d'action contre Google, autant que Google lui même me font un brin flipper sur nos maigres possibilités à être correctement informés.

----------

